# Florida Owner Builder - Metal buildig kit as residential home?



## CyberPine (Oct 2, 2015)

About to take on a big challenge and would appreciate any insight and knowledge the team here can offer.

I just put a contract on a vacant 50x100 residential lot in Flagler County Florida.   It's very old and in poor condition neighborhood ... mixed built houses and mobiles - nothing nice by any stretch, but It was cheap, near the beach and figured it would suit what I am "trying" to do .. operative word is "trying".

Link to Flagler County Building Dept

My setabacks are 7.5 ft sides, 20 ft rear and 25 feet front.

I'm being told by the county to access water, electric or fence it I must have a building permit for primary dwelling and that primary dwelling must be at least 600 sq feet living space.  I have power and water on the lot, but not connected.  *Any Easier way around getting power, water and fencing without a building permit? *

The lot is heavily wooded with Giant oak dead center in the lot I'd like to preserve.  In fact, I'd like to somehow build around and under the trees.. *is legal and safe to build under big trees? *

The lot does not have sewer and Septic will cost me about $5k,  but I'm not clear on the sequence for planning . I was told I needed about 10x10 for the tank and about 25x10 from the drain field, but that drain fields can be around trees? how does that work?

I am trying to build something small and simple as an owner-builder getting contractor help along the way.  I'd like to build something small, simple and cheap .. something I can build myself without heavy equipment.

I have the application process and am consulting an engineer for guidance but he is going to be expensive.

I have some dumb questions.

1. What's the plans and permit sequence.  The Septic guys want a site and floor plan.  What kind of Surveys do I need?  Elevation? Tree?  My engineer is not sure where he can the septic yet and foundation yet.

2. I don't want a tradition CBC or stick house.  I'd love to build a house kit, but the County says the kit must be approved with a florida stamp? What kind of stamp?

3. I don't care of the structure is odd or weird, in fact I'd like it to look unorthodox, will anything in code stop me from building modern weird?

4. Any code going to stop me from building a house using a pre-fab steel structure and skin where there is very little framing? I have a particular manufacture called DuroBuildings I am trying to work with but not getting clear answers from them.  Must *a residential home in Florida be either Block or Wood studs with plywood? Is insulation a building requirement?*

DUROSPAN  durobuildings.com







5. Just a statement.. but what does it typically take for a Building and Zoning Department to consider new products and new ideas?  At what point does a Zoning and Building department accept the Tiny House movement and is there any card I can play?

I actually have 4 days left in my lot Inspection period before I can exit the deal for any reason.  Would really appreciate any help or information.  If you are sure what I'm trying to do is not going to work, please let me know.

Thank You!


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow and welcome

My best advice is seek a consultant in your area.

In the long run the money you pay the consultant will actually save you money.

Some of your questions can only be answered locally.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 2, 2015)

You have a lot of good questions that can only be answered at your local level building department which may be the city/town you live in or the county if in an unincorporated area.

One of the biggest factors is what wind zone you are in.  The building structure must be compliant with today's standards and good luck with a permit and home insurance if the design does not meet it.  Your design from foundation up must be in the 120-130mph wind zone which is more than the IRC has prescriptively.  You really need to set up an appointment with the local building department.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Oct 22, 2015)

What others have said is correct.  You can make an appointment to talk to someone in planning and zoning who should be able to answer general questions about what you can and can't build.  Afterwards probably someone in the building department will talk to you and give you their guidelines regarding owner--builder.  The health department probably is where you will have to go for information regarding the septic system (do they require percolation tests, how much lateral line for the size house, etc?).  You can do all of this for FREE without having to hire someone but be prepared to take the time to read the regulations thoroughly looking for details or do spend the money and hire a consultant.

Lastly, I live in a 140 MPH wind zone and I put up one of those buildings but it required extra bracing and an engineer to do all the calcs. for submittal.


----------



## JBI (Oct 23, 2015)

Agree that you need to sit down with the AHJ.

The septic system is typically sized based on the number of bedrooms for a single family dwelling, and usually for 2 people per bedroom. Most jurisdictions will require an Engineer to design the septic system. In NYS trees within 10' of the septic system must be removed so the roots don't grow into and cause problems for the system.

The stamp you were told about is likely a Florida Licensed Engineer or Architect's stamp, and the wind design I usually the reason why in Florida.


----------

